# Girlfriend's build



## RHEEMO (Mar 14, 2012)

I picked up a 1991 Fourtrax 300 4x4 a few weeks ago for $400. Was going to do the usual get it running and re-sell it for profit routine, but my girlfriend fell in love with it. So, now I'm trying to get it back into the best condition possible. I have a few simple questions though,

1. What is the spark plug number? And what should i gap it to to run it at ~9000 feet.

2. It runs fine without a battery and the old one is shot. What is the battery number for this?

3. The front brake is hydraulic, the lever moves easily, but has no pressure at all. should i try bleeding it first? or look into buying a new line for it? And how do i bleed them?

4. What fluid goes into the diffs? and what goes into the case? 

5. I'm trying to find tires and wheels for it because the ones it came with were the wrong size, and stock Grizzly 660 wheels are the wrong offset. What is a good tire that doesn't vibrate too much at low speeds, but will perform decently in mud and snow? (ITP mud lite ATs?)

I know i had a lot of questions, I don't know very much about ATV's compared to bikes. Thanks in advance fellas.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

I will try to send my 88-94 Honda Fourtrax service manual to P425 later today for him to add to the forums list of service manuals. My boy has a 93 fourtrax 300 with 25x8x12 front and 26x10x12 rear ITP Mudlite XL's on ITP SS 212 rims.


----------



## RHEEMO (Mar 14, 2012)

Does his '93 have a lift? Or do the 25 and 26 tires fit stock? if so, i would like to do that first. I was looking at the 24 front and 25 rear mud lite ATs. but if the larger fit without too much trouble, I'll do that. Thanks!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

I know for a fact a "14BS" battery will fit and i believe it is the proper battery also. wish i knew more. Good luck with the build

same battery for brute, rancher, foreman, and many more


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The front brakes will need to be thoroughly inspected. Knowing honda drum's, they're probably junk. 

The grizz wheels will work up front, but you need a SRA offset out back. Some guys have run independent offset wheels flipped around backwards, but doing so negates the upward formed lip where the lug nut seats thus can allow the lugs to loosen up over time. 

Diffs call for 80w gear oil, any parts store 80w90 will be fine. The "t-case" calls for motor oil, but most people run them on the same gear oil as the diffs. 

OE spark plug & gap will be fine. Can't remember it off the top of my head, would have to check.


----------



## RHEEMO (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone have a picture of the drain plugs on the diffs and the t-case? I haven't been able to go searching for them yet. Working too much. Also, the engine drain plug? or just the service manual link? Thanks guys!


----------

